# Composers of Solo Keyboard Works - A Knockout Survival Game (Final Round)



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

We have arrived at the final round of 10 composers waiting for your votes. Only one composer will make the finish line - vote wisely.

Voting Rules:

1. Each composer starts with 10 points.

2. You may vote only once each day.

3. When you vote, you must add 1 point for a particular composer and subtract 2 points from one composer or split your downward votes between two composers.

The final round is about to begin.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The Beginning:

Bach - 11 (+1)
Beethoven - 9 (-1)
Chopin - 10
Debussy - 10
Liszt - 10 (-1)
Rachmaninov - 10
Ravel - 10
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 10
Scriabin - 10


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Why not?

Bach - 11 
Beethoven - 7 (-2)
Chopin - 10
Debussy - 11 (+1)
Liszt - 10 
Rachmaninov - 10
Ravel - 10
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 10
Scriabin - 10


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

Bach - 11 
Beethoven - 8 (+1)
Chopin - 10
Debussy - 11 
Liszt - 10 
Rachmaninov - 9 (-1)
Ravel - 9 (-1)
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 10
Scriabin - 10


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - 11 
Beethoven - 9 (+1)
Chopin - 10
Debussy - 11 
Liszt - 10 
Rachmaninov - 8(-1)
Ravel - 9
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 10
Scriabin - 9 (-1)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - 11 
Beethoven - 9 
Chopin - 11 (+1)
Debussy - 11 
Liszt - 10 
Rachmaninov - 7 (-1)
Ravel - 9
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 9 (-1)
Scriabin - 9


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Bach - 9 (-2)
Beethoven - 10 (+1)
Chopin - 10
Debussy - 11 
Liszt - 10 
Rachmaninov - 8
Ravel - 9
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 10
Scriabin - 9


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Correct board:

Bach - 9 
Beethoven - 10 
Chopin - 11 
Debussy - 11 
Liszt - 10 
Rachmaninov - 7 
Ravel - 9
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 9 
Scriabin - 9


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Bach - 9
Beethoven - 10
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 11
Liszt - 10
Rachmaninov - 8 (+1)
Ravel - 7 (-2)
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 9
Scriabin - 9


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

In my post #2, I neglected to lower Liszt's total to 9 points.

Corrected Board:

Bach - 9
Beethoven - 10
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 11
Liszt - 9
Rachmaninov - 8
Ravel - 7
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 9
Scriabin - 9


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Bach - 9
Beethoven - 10
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 9 (-2)
Liszt - 10 (+1)
Rachmaninov - 8
Ravel - 7
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 9
Scriabin - 9


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bach - 10 (+1)
Beethoven - 10
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 7 (-2)
Liszt - 10 
Rachmaninov - 8
Ravel - 7
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 9
Scriabin - 9


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bach - 10
Beethoven - 11 (+1)
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 7 
Liszt - 10 
Rachmaninov - 8
Ravel - 7
Schubert - 10
Schumann - 9
Scriabin - 7 (-2)


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

Bach - 10
Beethoven - 11
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 7
Liszt - 10 
Rachmaninov - 6 (-2)
Ravel - 7
Schubert - 11 (+1)
Schumann - 9
Scriabin - 7

Edited to reflect Bettina's entry. Her fingers are faster than mine. Must be all those years of teaching.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bettina:

If I loved Beethoven's music as much as you do, I'd give you 5 postings per day; you're very dependable.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

keymasher's numbers are a little off due to being so soon after Bettina.

Corrected Board:

Bach - 10
Beethoven - 11
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 7
Liszt - 10
Rachmaninov - 6
Ravel - 7
Schubert - 11
Schumann - 9
Scriabin - 7


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> Bettina:
> 
> If I loved Beethoven's music as much as you do, I'd give you 5 postings per day; you're very dependable.


LOL, I like to stand by my man (to quote a non-classical song...) :lol:


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bettina said:


> LOL, I like to stand by my man (to quote a non-classical song...) :lol:


I think that was Tammy Wynette, maybe.


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Bach - 10
Beethoven - 12 (+1)
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 6 (-1)
Liszt - 10
Rachmaninov - 6
Ravel - 6 (-1)
Schubert - 11
Schumann - 9
Scriabin - 7


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Bach - 10
Beethoven - 12 
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 6 
Liszt - 8 (-2)
Rachmaninov - 6
Ravel - 7 (+1)
Schubert - 11
Schumann - 9
Scriabin - 7


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

No way. These 10 are perfect. I hate seeing any minus here. I'm out.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

DeepR said:


> No way. These 10 are perfect. I hate seeing any minus here. I'm out.


Sorry to hear that. I agree that all 10 are fantastic composers for the piano, but I do have my personal preferences to act on.

Bach has to be my guy. At the next level are all the others, so it's Bach against the world.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - 11 (+1)
Beethoven - 12 
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 6 
Liszt - 8
Rachmaninov - 4 (-2)
Ravel - 7
Schubert - 11
Schumann - 9
Scriabin - 7


----------



## Laluna (Aug 9, 2017)

Bach - 9 (-2)
Beethoven - 12 
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 6 
Liszt - 9 (+1)
Rachmaninov - 4 
Ravel - 7
Schubert - 11
Schumann - 9
Scriabin - 7


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - 10 (+1)
Beethoven - 10 (-2)
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 6
Liszt - 9
Rachmaninov - 4
Ravel - 7
Schubert - 11
Schumann - 9
Scriabin - 7


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Bach - 10 
Beethoven - 10 
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 6
Liszt - 10 (+1)
Rachmaninov - 4
Ravel - 7
Schubert - 11
Schumann - 7 (-2)
Scriabin - 7


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Bach - 8 (-2) 
Beethoven - 11 (+1) 
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 6
Liszt - 10 
Rachmaninov - 4
Ravel - 7
Schubert - 11
Schumann - 7 
Scriabin - 7


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Bach - 8
Beethoven - 11
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 7 (+1)
Liszt - 8 (-2)
Rachmaninov - 4
Ravel - 7
Schubert - 11
Schumann - 7
Scriabin - 7


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Bach - 8
Beethoven - 11
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 7 
Liszt - 8 
Rachmaninov - 5 (+1)
Ravel - 6 (-1)
Schubert - 11
Schumann - 6 (-1)
Scriabin - 7


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bach - 7 (-1)
Beethoven - 11
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 7 
Liszt - 7 (-1) 
Rachmaninov - 5
Ravel - 6
Schubert - 11
Schumann - 6
Scriabin - 8 (+1)


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - 8 (+1)
Beethoven - 11
Chopin - 11
Debussy - 7 
Liszt - 7 
Rachmaninov - 4 (-1)
Ravel - 6
Schubert - 11
Schumann - 6
Scriabin - 7 (-1)


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Bach - 8 
_Beethoven - 10 (-1) 
Chopin - 10 (-1)_
Debussy - 7 
Liszt - 7 
*Rachmaninov - 5 (+1)*
Ravel - 6 
Schubert - 11
Schumann - 6 
Scriabin - 7

Of course I'd like to vote for Bach but I just can't passively watch what has been done to Rachmaninov here...


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Bach - 8 
Beethoven - 10 
Chopin - 10 
Debussy - 8 (+1)
Liszt - 7 
Rachmaninov - 5 
Ravel - 4 (-2)
Schubert - 11
Schumann - 6 
Scriabin - 7


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bach - 9 (+1)
Beethoven - 10 
Chopin - 10 
Debussy - 8
Liszt - 7 
Rachmaninov - 3 (-2)
Ravel - 4
Schubert - 11
Schumann - 6 
Scriabin - 7


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Bach - 9 
Beethoven - 10 
Chopin - 10 
Debussy - 8
Liszt - 7 
Rachmaninov - 3 
Ravel - 4
Schubert - 9 (-2)
Schumann - 6 
Scriabin - 8 (+1)


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bach - 9 
Beethoven - 11 (+1)
Chopin - 10 
Debussy - 8
Liszt - 7 
Rachmaninov - 3 
Ravel - 4
Schubert - 7 (-2)
Schumann - 6 
Scriabin - 8


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - 10 (+1)
Beethoven - 10 (-1)
Chopin - 10 
Debussy - 8
Liszt - 7 
Rachmaninov - 2 (-1) 
Ravel - 4
Schubert - 7 
Schumann - 6 
Scriabin - 8


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

chromatic owl said:


> Of course I'd like to vote for Bach but I just can't passively watch what has been done to Rachmaninov here...


Your man might not last the day. Send in the rescue squad!


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

Bach - 10
Beethoven - 10
Chopin - 10 
Debussy - 8
Liszt - 8 (+1)
Rachmaninov - 1 (-1)
Ravel - 4
Schubert - 7 
Schumann - 6 
Scriabin - 7 (-1)


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

Bach - 10
Beethoven - 10
Chopin - 10 
Debussy - 8
Liszt - 8 
Rachmaninov - 2 (+1)
Ravel - 2 (-2)
Schubert - 7 
Schumann - 6 
Scriabin - 7


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Bach - 11 (+1)
Beethoven - 10
Chopin - 10 
Debussy - 8
Liszt - 8 
Rachmaninov - 0 (-2)
Ravel - 2 
Schubert - 7 
Schumann - 6 
Scriabin - 7


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Bach - 10 (-1) 
Beethoven - 10
Chopin - 9 (-1) 
Debussy - 9 (+1)
Liszt - 8 
Ravel - 2 
Schubert - 7 
Schumann - 6 
Scriabin - 7


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Bach - 10
Beethoven - 10
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 9
Liszt - 6 (-2)
Ravel - 3 (+1)
Schubert - 7
Schumann - 6
Scriabin - 7


----------



## Laluna (Aug 9, 2017)

Bach - 8 (-2)
Beethoven - 10
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 9
Liszt - 7 (+1) 
Ravel - 3 
Schubert - 7
Schumann - 6
Scriabin - 7


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - 8 
Beethoven - 10
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 9
Liszt - 7 
Ravel - 3 
Schubert - 8 (+1)
Schumann - 4 (-2)
Scriabin - 7


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Bach - 8 
Beethoven - 10
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 9
Liszt - 8 (+1)
Ravel - 3 
Schubert - 7 (-1)
Schumann - 3 (-1)
Scriabin - 7


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Bach - 8 
Beethoven - 8 (-2)
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 9
Liszt - 8 
Ravel - 3 
Schubert - 8 (+1)
Schumann - 3 
Scriabin - 7


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - 9 (+1)
Beethoven - 6 (-2)
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 9
Liszt - 8
Ravel - 3
Schubert - 8
Schumann - 3
Scriabin - 7


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Bach - 9
Beethoven - 6 
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 9
Liszt - 7 (-1)
Ravel - 2 (-1)
Schubert - 8
Schumann - 3
Scriabin - 8 (+1)


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bach - 8 (-1)
Beethoven - 7 (+1)
Chopin - 9 
Debussy - 9
Liszt - 6 (-1) 
Ravel - 2
Schubert - 8
Schumann - 3
Scriabin - 8


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - 6 (-2)
Beethoven - 7
Chopin - 10 (+1)
Debussy - 9
Liszt - 6
Ravel - 2
Schubert - 8
Schumann - 3
Scriabin - 8


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Bach - 4(-2)
Beethoven - 8(+1)
Chopin - 10 
Debussy - 9
Liszt - 6
Ravel - 2
Schubert - 8
Schumann - 3
Scriabin - 8


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Bach - 4
Beethoven - 8
Chopin - 9 (-1) 
Debussy - 10 (+1)
Liszt - 5 (-1)
Ravel - 2
Schubert - 8
Schumann - 3
Scriabin - 8


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

Bach - 4
Beethoven - 8
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 10
Liszt - 6 (+1)
Ravel - 2
Schubert - 8
Schumann - 3
Scriabin - 6 (-2)


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

Bach - 4
Beethoven - 8
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 10
Liszt - 6 
Ravel - 0 (-2)
Schubert - 8
Schumann - 4 (+1)
Scriabin - 6


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Bach - 4 (+1)
Beethoven - 8
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 8 (-2)
Liszt - 6 
Schubert - 8
Schumann - 4 (+1)
Scriabin - 6


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Bach - 5
Beethoven - 8
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 8 
Liszt - 7 (+1) 
Schubert - 8
Schumann - 3 (-2)
Scriabin - 6


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bach - 5
Beethoven - 9 (+1)
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 8 
Liszt - 7
Schubert - 6 (-2)
Schumann - 3 
Scriabin - 6


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bach - 6 (+1)
Beethoven - 9
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 6 (-2)
Liszt - 7
Schubert - 6
Schumann - 3 
Scriabin - 6


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

Bach - 4 (-2)
Beethoven - 9
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 7 (+1)
Liszt - 7
Schubert - 6
Schumann - 3 
Scriabin - 6


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Bach - 5 (+1)
Beethoven - 8 (-1)
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 7 
Liszt - 6 (-1)
Schubert - 6
Schumann - 3 
Scriabin - 6


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - 5
Beethoven - 9 (+1)
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 7 
Liszt - 5 (-1)
Schubert - 6
Schumann - 3 
Scriabin - 5 (-1)


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Bach - 5
Beethoven - 9 
Chopin - 9
Debussy - 7 
Liszt - 6 (+1)
Schubert - 6
Schumann - 3 
Scriabin - 3 (-2)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - 5
Beethoven - 9 
Chopin - 8 (-1)
Debussy - 6 (-1)
Liszt - 6 
Schubert - 6
Schumann - 3 
Scriabin - 3


----------



## johankillen (Sep 20, 2015)

Bach - 5
Beethoven - 10 (+1) 
Chopin - 8
Debussy - 6
Liszt - 6 
Schubert - 6
Schumann - 3 
Scriabin - 1 (-2)


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - 6 (+1)
Beethoven - 10 
Chopin - 8
Debussy - 6
Liszt - 6 
Schubert - 6
Schumann - 1 (-2) 
Scriabin - 1


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - 7 (+1)
Beethoven - 8 (-2)
Chopin - 8
Debussy - 6
Liszt - 6
Schubert - 6
Schumann - 1
Scriabin - 1


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bach - 6 (-1)
Beethoven - 9 (+1)
Chopin - 8
Debussy - 6
Liszt - 5 (-1)
Schubert - 6
Schumann - 1
Scriabin - 1


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - 7 (+1)
Beethoven - 9 
Chopin - 8
Debussy - 6
Liszt - 5 
Schubert - 6
*Schumann - 0 (-1)*
*Scriabin - 0 (-1)*


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Bach - 7 
Beethoven - 7 (-2)
Chopin - 8
Debussy - 6
Liszt - 5 
Schubert - 7 (+1)


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Bach - 7
Beethoven - 7
Chopin - 6 (-2)
Debussy - 7 (+1)
Liszt - 5
Schubert - 7


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - 7
Beethoven - 8 (+1)
Chopin - 6
Debussy - 7
Liszt - 3 (-2)
Schubert - 7


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - 6 (-1)
Beethoven - 6 (-1)
Chopin - 6
Debussy - 8 (+1)
Liszt - 5
Schubert - 7


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Bach - 6 
Beethoven - 6 
Chopin - 5 (-1)
Debussy - 9 (+1)
Liszt - 4 (-1)
Schubert - 7


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bach - 6 
Beethoven - 7 (+1)
Chopin - 5 
Debussy - 7 (-2) 
Liszt - 4 
Schubert - 7


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Bach - 6 
Beethoven - 8 (+1)
Chopin - 5 
Debussy - 7 
Liszt - 4 
Schubert - 5 (-2)


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bach - 7 (+1)
Beethoven - 8
Chopin - 5 
Debussy - 5 (-2)
Liszt - 4 
Schubert - 5


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

There were problems with post #73 that continued through post #77. The result is that Beethoven was shorted 1 point and Liszt was 2 points too high.

Corrected Board:

Bach - 7
Beethoven - 9
Chopin - 5
Debussy - 5
Liszt - 2
Schubert - 5


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

Really stings to deduct points from any of the remaining composers.

Bach - 7
Beethoven - 9
Chopin - 4 (-1)
Debussy - 4 (-1)
Liszt - 3 (+1)
Schubert - 5


----------



## dillonp2020 (May 6, 2017)

Bach - 8 (+1)
Beethoven - 9
Chopin - 4 
Debussy - 4 
Liszt - 1 (-2)
Schubert - 5


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Bach - 6 (-2)
Beethoven - 9
Chopin - 4 
Debussy - 4 
Liszt - 2 (+1)
Schubert - 5


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Bach - 6
Beethoven - 9
Chopin - 4
Debussy - 5 (+1)
*Liszt - 0 (-2)*
Schubert - 5


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I was hoping that Liszt would be the first to drop from the list of 6.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Bach - 6
Beethoven - 8 (-1)
Chopin - 5 (+1)
Debussy - 5
Schubert - 4 (-1)


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Bach - 4 (-2)
Beethoven - 10(+1)
Chopin - 4
Debussy - 5
Schubert - 5


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

correction:

Bach - 4 (-2)
Beethoven - 9 (+1) 
Chopin - 5 
Debussy - 5
Schubert - 4


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Bach - 5 (+1)
Beethoven - 7 (-2) 
Chopin - 5 
Debussy - 5
Schubert - 4


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Bach - 6 (+1)
Beethoven - 5 (-2) 
Chopin - 5 
Debussy - 5
Schubert - 4


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bach - 6
Beethoven - 6 (+1)
Chopin - 4 (-1)
Debussy - 4 (-1)
Schubert - 4


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> I was hoping that Liszt would be the first to drop from the list of 6.


Well I wasn't! Have you listened to his later work? Beats anybody.


----------



## Casebearer (Jan 19, 2016)

Bach - 5 (-1)
Beethoven - 5 (-1) 
Chopin - 5 (+1)
Debussy - 4 
Schubert - 4

I tried to level the playing field as much as possible now Liszt has gone.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Casebearer said:


> Bach - 5 (-1)
> Beethoven - 5 (-1)
> Chopin - 5 (+1)
> Debussy - 4
> ...


It's like giving each of the remaining five a fresh start - I like that.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Bach - 6 (+1)
Beethoven - 3 (-2)
Chopin - 5
Debussy - 4
Schubert - 4


----------



## chill782002 (Jan 12, 2017)

Bach - 4 (-2)
Beethoven - 4 (+1)
Chopin - 5
Debussy - 4
Schubert - 4


----------



## chromatic owl (Jan 4, 2017)

Bach - 4 
Beethoven - 2 (-2)
Chopin - 5
Debussy - 4
Schubert - 5 (+1)


----------



## wolkaaa (Feb 12, 2017)

Bach - 4*
Beethoven - 3 (+1)
Chopin - 5
Debussy - 4
Schubert - 3 (-2)


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

Bach - 4*
Beethoven - 3
Chopin - 3 (-2)
Debussy - 4
Schubert - 4 (+1)


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Bach - 3 (-1)
Beethoven - 2 (-1)
Chopin - 3
Debussy - 5 (+1)
Schubert - 4


----------



## keymasher (Nov 10, 2016)

Bach - 3
Beethoven - 3 (+1)
Chopin - 3
Debussy - 3 (-2)
Schubert - 4


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

Bach - 3
Beethoven - 4 (+1)
Chopin - 2 (-1)
Debussy - 2 (-1)
Schubert - 4


----------



## Brahmsian Colors (Sep 16, 2016)

Bach - 3
Beethoven - 3 (-1)
Chopin - 1 (-1)
Debussy - 3 (+1)
Schubert - 4


----------



## rw181383 (Aug 4, 2017)

Bach - 4 (+1)
Beethoven - 3
Chopin - 1
Debussy - 1 (-2)
Schubert - 4


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Bach - 3 (-1)
Beethoven - 4 (+1)
Chopin - 1
Debussy - 1 
Schubert - 3 (-1)


----------



## bigudi (Feb 15, 2017)

Bach - 3 
Beethoven - 4 
Chopin - 1
Debussy - 2 (+1) 
Schubert - 1 (-2)


----------



## Portamento (Dec 8, 2016)

Bach - 4 (+1)
Beethoven - 4 
*Chopin - 0 (-1)*
Debussy - 2 
*Schubert - 0 (-1)*


----------



## pjang23 (Oct 8, 2009)

Bach - 4
Beethoven - 2 (-2)
Debussy - 3 (+1)


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Bach - 2 (-2)
Beethoven - 3 (+1)
Debussy - 3


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Bach - 3 (+1)
Beethoven - 1 (-2)
Debussy - 3


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

It's a shame I can't vote until tomorrow. I'd have that pesty Beethoven six feet under.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Bach - 2 (-1)
Beethoven - 2 (+1)
Debussy - 2 (-1)

Just to make things fun. And who's this Debussy person?


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> It's a shame I can't vote until tomorrow. I'd have that pesty Beethoven six feet under.


Shame I didn't arrive at this thread 6 minutes earlier, he would've been gone.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

KenOC said:


> Bach - 2 (-1)
> Beethoven - 2 (+1)
> Debussy - 2 (-1)
> 
> Just to make things fun. And who's this Debussy person?


You've done it now. It's off to the races, but I think my next vote will not be needed.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Bach - 1 (-1)
Beethoven - 3 (+1)
Debussy - 1 (-1)


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Bach - 0 (-1)
Beethoven - 3 (+1)
Debussy - 1 (-1)


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

correction

Bach - 0 (-1)
Beethoven - 4 (+1)
Debussy - 0 (-1)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

The noisy guy won! :devil:


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

So cool to bring "my man" to the end of the survival game and to bring the final end to mr Bach. At the same time bringing all respect to all Bach lovers and show my respect also to Bach's work but it's some kind of hate/love thing between me and Bach.

As for Mr Debussy for me he's a very worthy second place.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

I never would have thought that the time zone in Belgium would be Bach's undoing.

One thing for sure. Beethoven couldn't win an Oboe Concerto competition.


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

Bulldog said:


> I never would have thought that the time zone in Belgium would be Bach's undoing.


never underestimate Belgian Beethoven lovers!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

We are finished:

LUDWIG VAN BEETHOVEN - THE TITAN OF SOLO KEYBOARD WORKS.

I'm thinking about the next game I initiate. Might have something to do with concertos.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Razumovskymas said:


> never underestimate Belgian Beethoven lovers!


And you are a crafty group as well.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Razumovskymas said:


> So cool to bring "my man" to the end of the survival game and to bring the final end to mr Bach. *At the same time bringing all respect to all Bach lovers and show my respect also to Bach's work but it's some kind of hate/love thing between me and Bach.*
> 
> As for Mr Debussy for me he's a very worthy second place.


I love Bach, as long as people give him his proper place below Beethoven.


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

Just making this post so I can look at the last page of this thread


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

tdc said:


> Just making this post so I can look at the last page of this thread


The only thing you would have missed was the Belgium/Beethoven love-fest.


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

Fools fools fools fools fools fools fools fools fools fools deaf fools


----------



## Tallisman (May 7, 2017)

All you violent, passionate romantic whippersnappers need to spend a month in a cabin in the wilderness listening to the Well-Tempered Clavier and Goldberg Variations.


----------

